# Fallout 3



## Steve (Oct 28, 2008)

Released today. Just bought it for the 360. Anyone else into the post-apocalyptic fallout games? I've been waiting for FO3 for ten years.


----------



## cev (Oct 28, 2008)

Got my copy sitting right next to me... only 2.5 more hours until I can get home and install it. I cannot wait 

I'm both an Elder Scrolls fanboy and a Fallout fanboy, so expectations are high


----------



## Steve (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm looking forward to Diablo III, as well.


----------



## HighGain510 (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm planning on getting it after I get Fable II out of my system!  I don't want to flip back between both of them and if I buy it today that's what I'll end up doing!  Full attention devoted to each game. Post up after you've logged a couple hours into it please?  I'm curious to hear how you like it.


----------



## Steve (Oct 28, 2008)

HighGain510 said:


> I'm planning on getting it after I get Fable II out of my system!  I don't want to flip back between both of them and if I buy it today that's what I'll end up doing!  Full attention devoted to each game. Post up after you've logged a couple hours into it please?  I'm curious to hear how you like it.



I want to play Fable II... but Fallout III comes first. Of course, Left 4 Dead comes out soon, and I love Zombies.....so, I'll have to make a choice.


----------



## TonalArchitect (Oct 28, 2008)

Oh yes, I want to play this very much. Fallout 2 was one of the first RPG's I played (Diablo the first), and it was way ahead of its time in terms of its size and freedom. I think we can count on Bethesda to preserve that. 

But I'm so cheap I'll probably wait 'til it goes down in cost.


----------



## Vince (Oct 28, 2008)

I'll dig into Fallout 3 tonight after band practice. I'm pretty stoked about the game. I'm going in expecting a cross between Oblivion and Mass Effect. We'll see if Fallout lives up to it, but I would assume it's going to be a great game. I've heard nothing but good about this game up to now.

I started reading the IGN review, but stopped before the first page finished because instead of reviewing the game, they were basically giving a book report. I don't want to know what happens, I want to know if it's of high quality. Get it right IGN. It's just like Gamespot's review of Assassin's Creed last year when they spoiled a secret in their review too.


----------



## HamBungler (Oct 28, 2008)

Just started the game today, and it is indeed very awesome! I had the chance to get it Saturday but I didn't realize it was out at that particular store (one of the independent game stores nearby releases the really good games early so they can beat everyone else to sales haha). I must say, I'm very impressed so far, exploring the wastelands is a blast, litearlly!


----------



## auxioluck (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm grabbing this when I get off work. I definitely plan to listen to some Into Eternity when I play it. 

I can't wait. I am a sucker for post-apocalyptic desolation.


----------



## cpnhowdy (Oct 28, 2008)

Im thinking of buying it off of Steam. Though I still have to finish Crysis Warhead and Max Payne 2 that I got recently. I enjoyed Oblivion but only got about half way through it before I got sidetracked with something else. 
I tend to finish shorter games so I wonder how far Ill get in Fallout 3.


----------



## Zepp88 (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm digging it so far, though I wish I had a better computer, running the graphics at "Low" isn't fun.


----------



## Sepultorture (Oct 28, 2008)

gears of war first, then fallout 3 and THEN left 4 dead

and whenever duke nukem 4 comes out LOL, i might be using a walker by that point though LOL


----------



## goth_fiend (Oct 29, 2008)

just got done playing it for about 3 hours, really cool so far, just got to megaton.


----------



## Zepp88 (Oct 29, 2008)

I can already tell it's going to be a time consuming game, because I haven't gotten far from Megaton either, I've found a couple more towns, but nothing more. Just questing and leveling.


----------



## Naren (Oct 29, 2008)

I've been a fan of the Fallout series for over 11 years now. I've beaten Fallout 1 twice and Fallout 2 twice. I've been waiting for a new Fallout for about 10 years, but didn't think it would come out until they announced it last year. It's been the number one game I've been looking forward to since it got released.

On Monday, I got an e-mail saying that my reserved copy had been shipped. It should get here on Saturday or Sunday. I should have Fable 2 beaten by then.

I expect Fallout 3 to probably be the best game of 2008.

I was a huge fan of Black Isle Studios before Interplay shut them down. I played everything they released: Fallout, Fallout 2, Baldur's Gate, Planescape: Torment, Baldur's Gate 2, and so on. But my number one favorite company is Bethesda. My number favorite game of all time is Morrowind and number 2 is Oblivion. 

Even as a HUGE Fallout fan, I think that Fallout 3 may be even better than 1 and 2, simply by the fact that Bethesda made it.



Zepp88 said:


> I can already tell it's going to be a time consuming game, because I haven't gotten far from Megaton either, I've found a couple more towns, but nothing more. Just questing and leveling.



Part of the reason I got so addicted to the first Fallout game in 1997 was for how free the game was and how its karma system worked. I had a karma of -300 and I was known as a child killer. I loved how I could work for the bad guys, then betray them and get money from the good guys, use those experiences to get a new job where I betrayed my new employers to get what I wanted.

The Elder Scrolls series and Fallout series were the two most free RPG series out there.


----------



## Zepp88 (Oct 29, 2008)

It definitely fits the Bethesda mold man, you won't be dissapointed there!


----------



## Xaios (Oct 29, 2008)

Naren said:


> I was a huge fan of Black Isle Studios before Activision shut them down.



It was Interplay, not Activision. Interplay has certainly had their share of problems in the intervening time as well. They had so may releases get panned by critics and then NOT bought by customers, they simply had to shut the doors and sell off some of the franchises. I'm pretty sure most people fully believe that Fallout: Brotherhood of Steel should NOT be considered cannon as far as the Fallout universe is concerned. Heck, the last well reviewed Fallout game was Fallout:Tactics, which it seems like no one played anyway.


----------



## Naren (Oct 29, 2008)

Xaios said:


> It was Interplay, not Activision. Interplay has certainly had their share of problems in the intervening time as well. They had so may releases get panned by critics and then NOT bought by customers, they simply had to shut the doors and sell off some of the franchises. I'm pretty sure most people fully believe that Fallout: Brotherhood of Steel should NOT be considered cannon as far as the Fallout universe is concerned. Heck, the last well reviewed Fallout game was Fallout:Tactics, which it seems like no one played anyway.



 What the fuck? I said "Activision"? I went and edited that out. I was thinking Interplay and for some bizarre reason I wrote Activision.  It's embarassing, but not embarassing that I didn't know it was Interplay, but embarassing that I wrote Activision while I was thinking "Interplay." Almost like my fingers are ignoring my brain...

Yeah, Fallout: Brotherhood of Steel is NOT canon no matter how you think of it. It was released after Black Isle got sacked. Just like Fallout Tactics. Brotherhood of Steel pretty much contradicted a lot of stuff in Fallout and in Fallout 2, made a bunch of absolutely ridiculous things that wouldn't even work in the Fallout universe, and made it so stylistically different from Fallout and Fallout 2 that no one would even consider it a real Fallout game. I read that the director completely ignored the two Fallout RPGs when making the game. Luckily, Bethesda have stayed completely faithful to the style, themes, and world of the original. And, while they changed it from an overhead isometric game to a 3D immersive first-person world (which, in my opinion, is a HUGE improvement over the original - especially since isometric games are a fad that died out around 2000-2001), they kept a lot of really minor and obscure things from the originals in the game.


----------



## HaGGuS (Oct 29, 2008)

I get it Friday.. cannot wait.


----------



## Nick (Oct 29, 2008)

Steve said:


> Released today. Just bought it for the 360. Anyone else into the post-apocalyptic fallout games? I've been waiting for FO3 for ten years.




Fuck yeah Fallout 2 is one of the best games ever i played through it again not that long ago. I seriously cant wait to get my hands on this game. Ive not been this excited about a game coming out since i completed final fantasy 7 and heard FF8 was in production!


----------



## sethh (Oct 29, 2008)

Nick said:


> Fuck yeah Fallout 2 is one of the best games ever i played through it again not that long ago. I seriously cant wait to get my hands on this game. Ive not been this excited about a game coming out since i completed final fantasy 7 and heard FF8 was in production!



ditto


----------



## estabon37 (Oct 29, 2008)

Yeah, we don't have it in Australia yet (unless somebody's holding out on me - BLOOD!) so I've not experienced the joy yet.

I've been playing through Fallout 1 a few times a year for a decade now - love it. Fallout 2 took me longer to get into coz a) couldn't find the fuckin game in my shitbox small town and b) I was so used to Fallout 1 that by the time I got my hands on 2 it scared me a little.

Once I got used to 2 though....I disappeared from society a little. Pretty sure I've "beaten" that game a good dozen times now. It never really comes off the same way coz of the intricate storylines and characters though. That's all I want out of 3 - a different experience every time I play it. I found that didn't really happen with Morrowind or Oblivion, but that's just coz I like to play those games as "me". I find it hard to make decisions in those games that I genuinely wouldn't make in my real life - a testament to how much I get into it I guess.

Once I get my mitts on Fallout 3 nobody will be seeing me for a long time. FUCK YEAH!


----------



## auxioluck (Oct 29, 2008)

Naren said:


> What the fuck? I said "Activision"? I went and edited that out. I was thinking Interplay and for some bizarre reason I wrote Activision.  It's embarassing, but not embarassing that I didn't know it was Interplay, but embarassing that I wrote Activision while I was thinking "Interplay." Almost like my fingers are ignoring my brain...



At least you didn't say EA or Ubisoft.


----------



## sakeido (Oct 29, 2008)

I got Fallout 3 last night.. and couldn't even play it. No time! Too many games, and exams, and work.


----------



## TonalArchitect (Oct 29, 2008)

Would some of you please take some screenshots of awesome?

Pretty please?


----------



## HamBungler (Oct 30, 2008)

So I've played the game for over 12 hours now  and I got to say it keeps getting more and more awesome as it goes on. One thing that bums me though is the selection of weapons. Don't get me wrong, there are some pretty cool ones, but I was a big fan of the Gauss Pistol and Rifle and they aren't in this, I think if Bethesda releases expansions I wanna see those in there, as well as a wider variety of assault rifles/shotguns/etc. I liked the sheer variety of weapons in Fallout 2, and 3 would be perfect if it had as vast a collection. Also, the random easter eggs in Fallout 2 (Stargate, Star Trek ship, cursed dog) were awesome, and I'd like to see more stuff like that, as some is there but a little more couldn't hurt.


----------



## Zepp88 (Oct 30, 2008)

This game is awesome.

I'm in Greyditch now.


----------



## cev (Oct 30, 2008)

Awesome, awesome, awesome. So awesome that it's cutting into my sleep. Thankfully my assignments for the week are finished 

I built my first character the way I used to make my Fallout 1 and 2 characters, and it didn't work out at all  But my second character is doing great!


----------



## ILdÐÆMcº³ (Oct 30, 2008)

TonalArchitect said:


> Would some of you please take some screenshots of awesome?
> 
> Pretty please?



Here is a screen shot of my character.


----------



## neon_black88 (Oct 30, 2008)

Just picked this up today, wont get to play till after work though , gana be a late night for me!


----------



## Zepp88 (Oct 30, 2008)

ILdÐÆMcº³;1259419 said:


> Here is a screen shot of my character.



Lucky bastard with your graphics on high!


----------



## goth_fiend (Oct 30, 2008)

im on ultra high...


----------



## cev (Oct 30, 2008)

Medium over here 

Oh well, still looks pretty good. And really, the gameplay is what's important.


----------



## neon_black88 (Oct 30, 2008)

Just exited the vault! Really Impressed so far!


----------



## Korbain (Oct 30, 2008)

will be getting this off steam soonish! been waiting on this game for a very fucking long time!! lol its going to be awsome, i just know it! fall out style mixed with the the genious of the people that made oblivion (and elder scrolls in general!!) ohhh god!! 
I gotta finish far cry 2 first though! Its always around the same time all these great games are released, i buy them all, and never get too finish them because i get started then buy something else great, and then i just don't have time to do it because i sorta lost focus on what each games about lol


----------



## Daemoniac (Oct 30, 2008)

I would like to own it. This, gears of war 1+2, stalker (the expansion one..) and spore.

And i too will get to play it on ultra high :chris:


----------



## Nick (Oct 30, 2008)

getting it on xbox tomorrow cant fucking wait !!!!!


----------



## Sepultorture (Oct 30, 2008)

Just got a really good paying job, and i will have an EXTREME PC gaming rig with EXTREME audio editing WOOT

and i will OWN YOU ALL in the graphics department MWAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## auxioluck (Oct 30, 2008)

Sepultorture said:


> Just got a really good paying job, and i will have an EXTREME PC gaming rig with EXTREME audio editing WOOT
> 
> and i will OWN YOU ALL in the graphics department MWAHAHAHAHAHAHA




.....My PWNage totally PWNs your PWNage.


----------



## st2012 (Oct 31, 2008)

Finally got around to playing it yesterday (Fable 2 has been taking up all my time lately) and I was really impressed. Not even really messing with the main storyline, just sort of wandering around gathering ammo and doing little sidequests is fun.


----------



## TonalArchitect (Oct 31, 2008)

Thank you, graphics man.  + rep.


----------



## cev (Oct 31, 2008)

Man, I was up until 2:00 playing it again. I wanted to stop, I really did! But I just couldn't!


----------



## Stengah_2012 (Oct 31, 2008)

Did anybody catch the Fear Factory reference yet? If you log into any research computer in the Museum of Technology, you'll find in the first entry a paragraph that refers to a virus infection of the mainframe. At the very end of the paragraph, it states that "the soul of this machine has improved."

Want to guess who made the entry? That's right, B. Bell. When I saw that last night as I was playing it, I about shit myself.


----------



## st2012 (Oct 31, 2008)

Stengah_2012 said:


> Did anybody catch the Fear Factory reference yet? If you log into any research computer in the Museum of Technology, you'll find in the first entry a paragraph that refers to a virus infection of the mainframe. At the very end of the paragraph, it states that "the soul of this machine has improved."
> 
> Want to guess who made the entry? That's right, B. Bell. When I saw that last night as I was playing it, I about shit myself.



Thats fucking awesome. I'll check it out as soon as I get home.


----------



## cev (Oct 31, 2008)

Stengah_2012 said:


> Did anybody catch the Fear Factory reference yet? If you log into any research computer in the Museum of Technology, you'll find in the first entry a paragraph that refers to a virus infection of the mainframe. At the very end of the paragraph, it states that "the soul of this machine has improved."
> 
> Want to guess who made the entry? That's right, B. Bell. When I saw that last night as I was playing it, I about shit myself.



Oh, is that what that was? I don't listen to Fear Factory, so when I saw that line I was like, "what a weird thing to say!" 

The whole Museum of Technology sequence was badass, by the way


----------



## Naren (Nov 1, 2008)

Got home from being with the band all day and it's finally arrived. I'm gonna start playing it in a minute.


----------



## sakeido (Nov 1, 2008)

I've had this game for four days and just finally was able to sit down and play it for a couple hours last night. It feels like Oblivion for sure - but a very finely polished, refined version of it. The wasteland looks incredible. I wasn't sure about how combat was going to work when I was reading about it, but I quite like the targeting system they have in there now. I can see myself playing this game as much as I did Oblivion (150+ hours!)


----------



## Xaios (Nov 1, 2008)

All I want to know is... is there still a Turbo Plasma Rifle?


----------



## Naren (Nov 1, 2008)

sakeido said:


> I've had this game for four days and just finally was able to sit down and play it for a couple hours last night. It feels like Oblivion for sure - but a very finely polished, refined version of it. The wasteland looks incredible. I wasn't sure about how combat was going to work when I was reading about it, but I quite like the targeting system they have in there now. I can see myself playing this game as much as I did Oblivion (150+ hours!)



I played it for about 7 hours tonight. It's basically Fallout 1 and 2 done Oblivion-style. It's completely nailed the atmosphere and feel of the original Fallout games and even nailed the game system, but has interpreted it through Oblivion's way of doing things.

I'd say that, from how much I've played of it so far, it seems like the best adaptation and the most accurate to the original that I could think of (to all the purists out there, this is a bazillion times better than trying to make an isometric game in 2008). 

I'm absolutely sure that I will play this game more than I played Fallout 1 or Fallout 2 (which were long games, but paled in length compared to Morrowind or Oblivion). If the world is as big as it seems (ie HUGE), I can see myself playing this for almost as long as Oblivion. 

So far I'm being overwhelmed with quest offers from every side. I've done a ton of them, but I just keep getting overloaded with them. I've only been taking on the ones that seem somewhat major or important.

I also like how they implemented so many of the original weapons into the new system. Some of them I wondered how they'd do in first person, but they work great.


----------



## HamBungler (Nov 1, 2008)

I just finished the main quest yesterday, took me nearly 25 hours to finish that. Though now I have to either not do the last part of the main quest or restart the game entirely to continue wandering the wasteland. Ah well, still lotsa game to be had here!


----------



## Zepp88 (Nov 2, 2008)

A lot of you guys are far ahead of me, I haven't even gotten to D.C. yet, but I do play RPGs slowly, I wander around a lot 

Also, I shot Dr. Lesko in the head execution style  rewarding.


----------



## neon_black88 (Nov 2, 2008)

Wow this game really does just keep getting better and better. So many weapons so little skill points! Just had those mercenarys try to take me down, thanks for the armour guys!

Oh yeah, also just watched a rouge brotherhood of steel dude wipe out a bandit camp on his own, that was pretty badarse.

This game rules way more than I thought it would.


----------



## Elysian (Nov 2, 2008)

i installed it this morning, and played it for a bit, up until the 2nd fight with butch, and its pretty awesome thus far. love the graphics, i'm running 1440x900(on my 19" widescreen LCD) and have 2xAA and 8x aniso, and detail set to "high" and i'm surprised my Nvidia 9500GT is actually handling it, i figured itd be dogshit slow.


----------



## sakeido (Nov 2, 2008)

Played it for three hours just now. Making zero progress on the main story  side quests are way more fun!


----------



## Stengah_2012 (Nov 2, 2008)

I just got mauled to death by a Deathclaw. I was wandering around D.C. after an important event took place (don't want to spoil it), in Power Armor with some serious firepower, only to get the living shit kicked out of me. Damn, that was fun. 

A word to the wise, if you see one (and you'll know it when you do), drop frag mines and run like hell.


----------



## Steve (Nov 2, 2008)

Please remember to add Spoiler Tags where needed... Thx.




Spoiler



This is how you do it.




[ spoiler ] Text - no space in brackets - Text [ /spoiler ]


----------



## lefty robb (Nov 3, 2008)

I actually sat in my car for 10 min today contemplating to drive out and buy a 360 just for this game, so I said screw it, drove to the store, but by the time I got to the store, it was closed. Now I don't know if I really want to drop $300 for this.

Oh, and do you need a Hard Drive for this game? I was thinking on just getting the barebones + FA3 and Probably Fable 2 a little later.


----------



## noodleplugerine (Nov 3, 2008)

This game has been cutting into my sleep, and coursework. It is pure evil.

WORSE THAN CRACK.


----------



## Nick (Nov 3, 2008)

best game iv ever played.

end of


----------



## neon_black88 (Nov 3, 2008)

Nick said:


> best game iv ever played.
> 
> end of



I actually think its the best game I've ever played sinse Fallout 2, I really didnt think it would be this great. Especially because I never really got into Oblivion. I've probably put more time into fallout 3 in 3 days than I did ever in Oblivion.

Fuckin love this game! I'm going back to play it now.


----------



## Nick (Nov 3, 2008)

i have to admit i got fed up with oblivion and never finished it. Not the case here at all im loving every second of it.

the combat system is genious.


----------



## Korbain (Nov 3, 2008)

yehh i saw some video's of the combat system, looks pretty awsome! i'm a hard out first person shooter fan, so at first i thought the game freezing and letting you select where the bullets fired are going too hit is sort of cheating...but the more i watched it and saw how the camera changed angles and shit! i fell in love! 

I'm punching my way though far cry 2 so i can finish it and buy this lol


----------



## Naren (Nov 3, 2008)

neon_black88 said:


> I actually think its the best game I've ever played sinse Fallout 2, I really didnt think it would be this great. Especially because I never really got into Oblivion. I've probably put more time into fallout 3 in 3 days than I did ever in Oblivion.
> 
> Fuckin love this game! I'm going back to play it now.



 Wow. I love Fallout 3 a lot. Fallout is in my top 5 favorite games and I think Fallout 3 will probably make it in there as well, since I think it's actually better than Fallout 2 (not sure if it's better than Fallout 1 yet, but it's looking that way), but I think Oblivion is a bazillion times better (Oblivion is my #2 favorite game of all time and I never got tired of it. Even after playing it 125 hours, I wanted to keep playing).

I'm going back to playing it now too.


----------



## sakeido (Nov 3, 2008)

I just fired up Oblivion for the first time in a few months last night. Best part is, there are so, so many mods out for it so I added a whole bunch and now there is whole new castles, weapons, armor.. better graphics, the whole thing. I really hope they end up releasing the mod tools for fallout as well. Otherwise, I'll just end up playing it on 360.


----------



## HamBungler (Nov 3, 2008)

lefty robb said:


> I actually sat in my car for 10 min today contemplating to drive out and buy a 360 just for this game, so I said screw it, drove to the store, but by the time I got to the store, it was closed. Now I don't know if I really want to drop $300 for this.
> 
> Oh, and do you need a Hard Drive for this game? I was thinking on just getting the barebones + FA3 and Probably Fable 2 a little later.



You don't need a hard drive, but you at least need a memory card, which is a lot cheaper than a hard drive. You can get the $200 system, Fallout 3 and a memory card for a little less than $300 I think.


----------



## Deschain (Nov 3, 2008)

I just got this yesterday after reading lots of cool stuff about it, and I have to say it is pretty crazy. This game is just so goddamn huge, I don't know if I'll ever finish it.....good stuff.


----------



## Decreate (Nov 3, 2008)

Not available in HKG until 21st Nov....


----------



## lefty robb (Nov 3, 2008)

HamBungler said:


> You don't need a hard drive, but you at least need a memory card, which is a lot cheaper than a hard drive. You can get the $200 system, Fallout 3 and a memory card for a little less than $300 I think.




the cheapest memory stick is the 512meg for $50, which, meg for meg, is outrageously expensive compared to the 120 gig hard drive for $100 more. So it would be $200 for the x-box, $60 for the game and $50 for the memory, plus tax, way past $300.


----------



## sakeido (Nov 3, 2008)

I remember reading somewhere that now you can get a voucher for a $20 basic hard drive (I think thats 20gb), since the New Xbox Experience is a mandatory install and doesn't fit on a memory card.


----------



## HamBungler (Nov 3, 2008)

lefty robb said:


> the cheapest memory stick is the 512meg for $50, which, meg for meg, is outrageously expensive compared to the 120 gig hard drive for $100 more. So it would be $200 for the x-box, $60 for the game and $50 for the memory, plus tax, way past $300.



That's weird, I figured the Memory card would be no more than $20. Ah well, I'd look into what sakaiedo said and see if you can get a voucher for the cheap 20 gig.


----------



## Alpo (Nov 4, 2008)

The Arcade system comes with a 256M memory card. The new interface is supposed to take up about half of that, so unless you plan to download a lot of stuff, you should be ok with that.


----------



## sakeido (Nov 4, 2008)

played another few hours tonight. Found the Ghoul city and listened to the story from one of them who was alive before the holocaust. Found hints about a suit of power armor as well, but unfortunately can't seem to reach it


----------



## Naren (Nov 4, 2008)

Last night, I blew up Megaton. Hahahaha. I saved in my new suite, but then went to Mr. Tenpenny's room where Mr. Burke was looking out the window. I fired the Fat Boy and it obviously killed them both instantaneous. Weirdly enough, that gave me good karma, bringing me up from "Very Evil" to just "Evil." That was kinda weird. And, on top of that, no security came. I stole everything they were carrying and talked to security, but no one realized that I had just killed the guys in charge.  Then, of course, I killed a ton of security guards and residents before I got overwhelmed and killed. 



sakeido said:


> played another few hours tonight. Found the Ghoul city and listened to the story from one of them who was alive before the holocaust. Found hints about a suit of power armor as well, but unfortunately can't seem to reach it



You get to it from the Museum of History, right? I haven't gotten there, but that part of the game is kind of confusing with all the subways and with aboveground having many of the streets closed off with rubble.

Ah, so do you join the Brotherhood to steal the power armor? That's the only way I can think of getting the training to use it. In this game, there are a lot of dead members from the Brotherhood of Steal that you could steal the suits from, but you need training to wear them. 

In the original Fallout, it was really hard to get the power suit because the brotherhood of steel never left their headquarters and if you tried to fight one of them without a power suit of your own, you would get totally annihilated, no matter how high your level was. I loved how you could steal the plans and all the parts and get that dude to lend you his repair bench to build it.


----------



## sethh (Nov 4, 2008)

played 12h straight for the first time in 5 years, pretty fun but not good for having a life.

must finish it quickly 

it's very very cool indeed, but still seems to me it's much more random (and pointless?) than the 1 & 2... i mean... Falls City, Germantown, L.O.B. Enterprises, the whole undergroung metro thing south-east on the map - i just killed everything everywhere and left. no story or sidestory to them, just FPS-stuff. or did i miss something? (except that metro place, haven't finished there yet)


----------



## Naren (Nov 4, 2008)

sethh said:


> it's very very cool indeed, but still seems to me it's much more random (and pointless?) than the 1 & 2... i mean... Falls City, Germantown, L.O.B. Enterprises, the whole undergroung metro thing south-east on the map - i just killed everything everywhere and left. no story or sidestory to them, just FPS-stuff. or did i miss something? (except that metro place, haven't finished there yet)



 Well, if you don't talk to anyone...

I've been turning down quests left and right. I got like 13 quest requests just yesterday, 2 of which I accepted.


----------



## sethh (Nov 4, 2008)

Naren said:


> Well, if you don't talk to anyone...
> 
> I've been turning down quests left and right. I got like 13 quest requests just yesterday, 2 of which I accepted.



well in those places there were only mutants or robots or ghouls or raiders. only killing, no one to talk to. i know how to play a RPG


----------



## Nick (Nov 4, 2008)

ive gotten some glorious kills in this i quite like sneaking around.


----------



## HamBungler (Nov 4, 2008)

sethh said:


> well in those places there were only mutants or robots or ghouls or raiders. only killing, no one to talk to. i know how to play a RPG



It probably depends where you go, sometimes the quests start wayyyy out in the Wasteland, and then they tell you to go to some part of the metro or something to get something or kill/find someone or whatever. I'll imagine some of them are sheer dungeons with stuff to get, as its always fun to find random awesome stuff


----------



## HighGain510 (Nov 4, 2008)

Well I've managed to beat most of Fable II (a few small quests left but the main portion of the game has been beaten and the majority of the side quests are done) so I'm probably going to grab Fallout 3 finally!  Now I'm just trying to decide if I should get it for PC or 360....


----------



## Ze Kink (Nov 4, 2008)

I wish I had my new PC already  I'd love to start playing it. As I've mentioned earlier, I love both Fallouts and Morrowind, but I couldn't get into Oblivion, so I'm a bit unsure whether I'll like it a lot or not.


----------



## Nick (Nov 4, 2008)

haha a random encounter with some super mutants just led to 3 dead super mutants and me aquiring a mini gun w00t!


----------



## arktan (Nov 4, 2008)

Miniguns are fucking metal 

EDIT: and this game too


----------



## sakeido (Nov 4, 2008)

Naren said:


> Last night, I blew up Megaton. Hahahaha. I saved in my new suite, but then went to Mr. Tenpenny's room where Mr. Burke was looking out the window. I fired the Fat Boy and it obviously killed them both instantaneous. Weirdly enough, that gave me good karma, bringing me up from "Very Evil" to just "Evil." That was kinda weird. And, on top of that, no security came. I stole everything they were carrying and talked to security, but no one realized that I had just killed the guys in charge.  Then, of course, I killed a ton of security guards and residents before I got overwhelmed and killed.



You got bumped up from very evil to evil because Burke, at least, is very evil himself. I don't know who Tenpenny is... I didn't blow up Megaton, but when I went to disarm it and it gave me the option of nuking it, I was almost tempted. But then I thought about all the people in the town and decided against it.
Which is kind of funny really, I'm nice to everyone when I talk to them. Give the dehydrated homeless guys purified water, that type of thing, and then when they aren't looking I rob everyone blind. My sneak skill is getting up there pretty good now... 



> You get to it from the Museum of History, right? I haven't gotten there, but that part of the game is kind of confusing with all the subways and with aboveground having many of the streets closed off with rubble.



The first mission you do for Three Dog brings you to the Washington Monument, and the museum of history is right by it. Once you've gotten to the monument, it looks like you can fast travel back and forth after that. Usually in the Wasteland I walk everywhere even if I have been there a few times, but traveling in DC is such a pain I don't see myself doing that very often.



> Ah, so do you join the Brotherhood to steal the power armor? That's the only way I can think of getting the training to use it. In this game, there are a lot of dead members from the Brotherhood of Steal that you could steal the suits from, but you need training to wear them.
> 
> In the original Fallout, it was really hard to get the power suit because the brotherhood of steel never left their headquarters and if you tried to fight one of them without a power suit of your own, you would get totally annihilated, no matter how high your level was. I loved how you could steal the plans and all the parts and get that dude to lend you his repair bench to build it.



Well, the Museum of Science and Technology or whatever it is called, if you check one of the computers it says they secured a set of power armor for one of their exhibits. It tells you which hall it is in, but I couldn't find it. It doesn't sound like you can wear it anyway, you need the Brotherhood lesson, and that doesn't come until later in the story.
At least it is balanced now  Fallout 2 I always skipped to the military base right off the bat so I would be level 1 with a full set of power armor and a super sledgehammer. The rest of the game was pretty easy after that 



HighGain510 said:


> Well I've managed to beat most of Fable II (a few small quests left but the main portion of the game has been beaten and the majority of the side quests are done) so I'm probably going to grab Fallout 3 finally!  Now I'm just trying to decide if I should get it for PC or 360....



I'd recommend you get the 360 version. No mods that way, but I've got a couple friends that picked up the PC version and they say that it freezes all the time. Some days it'll work fine for hours, and then other days, it crashes every couple minutes.


----------



## Naren (Nov 4, 2008)

sakeido said:


> You got bumped up from very evil to evil because Burke, at least, is very evil himself. I don't know who Tenpenny is... I didn't blow up Megaton, but when I went to disarm it and it gave me the option of nuking it, I was almost tempted. But then I thought about all the people in the town and decided against it.
> Which is kind of funny really, I'm nice to everyone when I talk to them. Give the dehydrated homeless guys purified water, that type of thing, and then when they aren't looking I rob everyone blind. My sneak skill is getting up there pretty good now...



If you blow it up, you get 500 caps, a free master suite on the top floor of Tenpenny Tower (which is this tower that is like 1950's US on the inside with nothing low quality where only rich people can live. It's probably the only "nice" place in the Washington DC wasteland. They have a ton of stores that sell weapons, ammo, medicine, clothing, gear, and so on), and access to all the stores in there.

I thought it was a pretty good trade-off since Megaton is a pretty shitty city filled with mostly lowlifes and annoying people.



sakeido said:


> The first mission you do for Three Dog brings you to the Washington Monument, and the museum of history is right by it. Once you've gotten to the monument, it looks like you can fast travel back and forth after that. Usually in the Wasteland I walk everywhere even if I have been there a few times, but traveling in DC is such a pain I don't see myself doing that very often.



 You're acting like I didn't already do the first mission for Three Dogs (a long long time ago). If I knew that the Ghoul City is in the Museum of History, that means I'm probably way past that part of the game. I was just asking if it was in there (since I thought I remembered that one ghoul lady saying it was)--not where it was--because I never actually went inside. 

But I'm guessing that it is, since you answered like that. 



sakeido said:


> Well, the Museum of Science and Technology or whatever it is called, if you check one of the computers it says they secured a set of power armor for one of their exhibits. It tells you which hall it is in, but I couldn't find it. It doesn't sound like you can wear it anyway, you need the Brotherhood lesson, and that doesn't come until later in the story.
> At least it is balanced now



Probably got stolen...


----------



## neon_black88 (Nov 4, 2008)

Well I've finally found one pet peave, the way they set up DC is kinda cheap, and confusing as hell. It kind of makes you follow a set path and loses its sandbox feel because of it. I like the area around vault 101, completely free-roam and interesting to explore, DC isnt as fun to explore. 

Had to turn my difficulty back down to normal because there was only so many super-mutants and master super-mutants I could take on. Still loving every minute of it 

Ive only been in southern part, the area south of galxy news, with the washington monument, museum of history, tech museom, vault-tech industry's ect. Does the wasteland open up more when you go north? I miss the open wasteland, sick of these streets.


----------



## Sepultorture (Nov 4, 2008)

once i have ANNIHILATED Gears of War 2, I will be all over Fallout 3 like like a priest on a quire boy


----------



## Naren (Nov 4, 2008)

neon_black88 said:


> Well I've finally found one pet peave, the way they set up DC is kinda cheap, and confusing as hell. It kind of makes you follow a set path and loses its sandbox feel because of it. I like the area around vault 101, completely free-roam and interesting to explore, DC isnt as fun to explore.
> 
> Had to turn my difficulty back down to normal because there was only so many super-mutants and master super-mutants I could take on. Still loving every minute of it
> 
> Ive only been in southern part, the area south of galxy news, with the washington monument, museum of history, tech museom, vault-tech industry's ect. Does the wasteland open up more when you go north? I miss the open wasteland, sick of these streets.



Actually DC is pretty open, especially the area around the Jefferson Monument.
 
The area you mentioned that's around Galaxy News Radio and the Washington Monument is the most limited area of the game because there are so many road blocks, rubble, wreckage, and things that force you to take the subways to get where you want.

But I walked all the way from the Jefferson Monument to Vault 112 without going underground once. It took like 15-20 minutes of real time (because they're really far away from each other), but those areas are really free. 

Only some parts of "downtown Washington DC" are really closed off.

I've only been to the central northern area. I haven't been to the eastern northern area, but the central north is really wide and open with lots of fields, plains, and the wreckage of small towns and cities. For example, the area around Seneca and north of Seneca. If you cut the map in half down the center, everything on the west side is really really open. MOST of everything on the east side is open, but there are some closed off areas on the far east side.


----------



## neon_black88 (Nov 5, 2008)

Yeah I just came out of that area . Small Guns skill at 100 now.


What skill set/perks have you guys chosen, and do you regret any choices you made for perks or skills?

I maid Small Guns, Repair, and lockpick my main skills. And im leveling up speech slowly on the side, along with big guns. I used the perk that gives you 5 extra points for small guns and repair a few times. And intense training a few times, I just got the strong back perk cause I keep running out of space in my damn inventory. (I carry the 10mm Pistol, 10mm Submachine gun, hunting rifle, chinese assault rifel, combat shotgun, scoped .44 magnum, sniper rifle, lincons repeater along with lots of mines and hand grenades)


----------



## Naren (Nov 5, 2008)

neon_black88 said:


> What skill set/perks have you guys chosen, and do you regret any choices you made for perks or skills?)



Definitely not. I pretty much picked all my favorite perks through playing through Fallout and Fallout 2 several times. And 90-95% of the perks in Fallout 3 are the same perks in the previous games.

I don't remember all of them, but I've picked Bloody Mess in every single Fallout game. That's my favorite perk. Also, Educated is my second favorite perk because it gives me 3 extra skill points for each level. I also got Gun Nut, Commando, Strong Back, Thief, Swift Learner, Scrounger, and that's all I can remember. There might be 1 more.

My skills were: Small Guns, Speech, and Sneak.

I carry a ton of weapons, but my favorites are: combat shotgun, fat boy, Chinese assault rifle, and bottlecap mine.


----------



## sakeido (Nov 5, 2008)

I tagged small guns, speech and sneak as well. I also am loading up a lot of points into lockpicking. Can't remember what perks I have.. but I took intense training twice and both times put the points in agility. I know I have educated, and the one that gives me 10&#37; bonus experience too. Then maybe scoundrel? Can't remember.

I have a combat shotgun, an assault rifle, and a scoped magnum but my main gun is the hunting rifle since a sneak attack with the rifle, to anything's body, is usually enough to kill it one shot. Master mutants and brutes are too tough for that, but then all I do is get the sneak headshot, back around a corner and drop frag mines so they run over all of them.


----------



## Nick (Nov 5, 2008)

mines are actually really useful in this game.

im also finding the ammo situation to be pretty good. i never feel like ive got enough to just blast at people randomly but ive got enough that i can use my guns sensibly. I think having loads of ammo would have taken away from the desperate feel of the game quite a lot.

oh yeah and close range headshots with the combat shotgun FTW!


----------



## Zepp88 (Nov 5, 2008)

Yeah the mines are REALLY useful, and the Combat Shotgun is complete win. I got some perk that increases the ammo I find, so that helps, but I find that my weapons break really often.


----------



## HighGain510 (Nov 5, 2008)

Bought the 360 version last night, played for maybe an hour or two so I'm not very far along (found megaton city and stopped there after scavenging through some old busted houses.  Seems like it has potential, I'm assuming it gets more action-oriented further down the road.


----------



## Zepp88 (Nov 5, 2008)

I got to D.C. last night and Rivet City, did a lot of quests.

Matt, yes the action really picks up and things get very interesting.


----------



## Naren (Nov 5, 2008)

I just got power armor training from the dude in the brotherhood of steel and equipped the Enclave's super power armor.  



Nick said:


> oh yeah and close range headshots with the combat shotgun FTW!



 Just blasted 3 dude's heads off close range with 1 shot from the combat shotgun.


----------



## Nick (Nov 5, 2008)

epic win.

i actually prefer blasting them all individually in slow motion as it looks hard as fuck!

anyone else put their luck at 1 charisma at 2 and use the spare points to create a super human monstrosity? lol


----------



## sakeido (Nov 5, 2008)

I put points into charisma for the bonus to speech and left my luck as is so I can get critical strikes more often. Every time I think "damn I need a critical strike here," I get one.. luck isn't something to skimp on in Fallout games IMO


----------



## Xarn (Nov 5, 2008)

Dunno if it's been mentioned already.

But did anyone notice what I think is a slight Fear Factory fanboyism from a worker at Bethesda? 

http://martin.mudpusher.net/fff3.JPG

Took this snapshot, last line is a bit of lyric from Fear Factory - Archetype and notice the name of the scientist 

Great game though, had insanely high hopes being an old Fallout 1 and 2 fan. But it lived up to the hype IMO.


----------



## ZeroSignal (Nov 5, 2008)

This is seriously one of the best games I've seen in a long time and it's great fun to play. The level of depth is actually amazing. And you've got to love the Fear Factory references! 

The only thing that bugs me (and I expect to be called a wuss or something for this ) is the extreme violence. I'm really not into horror films and I really don't like of punching women's heads off with the power fist. I mean, don't get me wrong, I love action films and whatnot but this is just a bit too much and it seriously puts me off the game. :/


----------



## sakeido (Nov 5, 2008)

That's always been the Fallout thing though. I think its a little over the top, especially how a dinky 10mm pistol will blow a guy's head clean off, but it comes with the series. That said, I'd be embarrassed playing it in front of my parents or normal people just because it is pretty sadistic.


----------



## auxioluck (Nov 5, 2008)

sakeido said:


> That's always been the Fallout thing though. I think its a little over the top, especially how a dinky 10mm pistol will blow a guy's head clean off, but it comes with the series. That said, I'd be embarrassed playing it in front of my parents or normal people just because it is pretty sadistic.



Well, a 7mm will blow a cat in half, so I think a 10mm blowing a human head off is plausible....not every time, but...maybe once or twice.

....Not sure if that's a good bit of knowledge to make public...


----------



## Thrashmanzac (Nov 5, 2008)

Xarn said:


> Dunno if it's been mentioned already.
> 
> But did anyone notice what I think is a slight Fear Factory fanboyism from a worker at Bethesda?
> 
> ...



 thats cool/funny as!


----------



## noodleplugerine (Nov 6, 2008)

Finished it now, dissapointed at the ending but oh well.

I didn't blow up Megaton, alot of quests there etc, worth keeping it.


----------



## Zepp88 (Nov 6, 2008)

I love the mindless gore and dismemberment  

It's a sick and hillarious part of the game.

Also the Fear Factory reference is win.


----------



## Naren (Nov 6, 2008)

sakeido said:


> That's always been the Fallout thing though. I think its a little over the top, especially how a dinky 10mm pistol will blow a guy's head clean off, but it comes with the series. That said, I'd be embarrassed playing it in front of my parents or normal people just because it is pretty sadistic.



I agree.

I've always loved how insanely over-the-top gory the Fallout series is (like I just mentioned a page ago, my favorite perk is the "Bloody Mess" perk) and it feels both rewarding and kinda shocking at the same time when some dude pisses you off and you blow his body to a bloody pulp. I love watching heads explode in slow motion with VATS. 

But I wouldn't play it in front of my parents or in front of anyone who was not a close friend. 

I always kinda feel sorry for the people who attack me in a kind of "Ohhh, you stupid poor bitches. You just attacked the lone guy, not realizing that you were gonna get your heads blown off" or "Maybe you wouldn't have joined your gang if you knew the guy you were attempting to kill and rob was gonna kill all of you with a blast from a mini nuke." 

The destruction just feels enjoyable.


----------



## neon_black88 (Nov 6, 2008)

Naren said:


> I agree.
> 
> I've always loved how insanely over-the-top gory the Fallout series is (like I just mentioned a page ago, my favorite perk is the "Bloody Mess" perk) and it feels both rewarding and kinda shocking at the same time when some dude pisses you off and you blow his body to a bloody pulp. I love watching heads explode in slow motion with VATS.
> 
> But I wouldn't play it in front of my parents or in front of anyone who was not a close friend.



Blowing someones head off at close range with a shotgun in Vats is so immensely satisfying. . It wouldnt be fallout without the gore.



noodleplugerine said:


> Finished it now, dissapointed at the ending but oh well.
> 
> I didn't blow up Megaton, alot of quests there etc, worth keeping it.



You can do all the quests THEN blow it up . I don't know how you guys finish these type of games so fast, I like to take my sweet time, explore and do all the quests I can.

I returned fable 2 to get this game, with intention of buying fable 2 again after my next pay.

I no longer feel a desire to play Fable 2.


----------



## Naren (Nov 6, 2008)

neon_black88 said:


> Blowing someones head off at close range with a shotgun in Vats is so immensely satisfying. . It wouldnt be fallout without the gore.







neon_black88 said:


> I no longer feel a desire to play Fable 2.



 You = pure fail.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Nov 6, 2008)

Naren said:


> You = pure fail.


I disagree.

I'm going to do the same thing later. Fable 2 is just kind of boring. I enjoyed part 1 far more.

Hopefully Fallout 3 is everything I'm hoping.


----------



## goth_fiend (Nov 6, 2008)

i just got the blackhawk, that gun is badass scoped .44 magnum with a kick


----------



## Naren (Nov 6, 2008)

The Dark Wolf said:


> I disagree.
> 
> I'm going to do the same thing later. Fable 2 is just kind of boring. I enjoyed part 1 far more.
> 
> Hopefully Fallout 3 is everything I'm hoping.



But you've played the game. He hasn't.

I personally love Fable 2. I prefer Fallout 3, but I think Fable 2 is a great game. And, as everyone's opinions differ, I think Fable 2 is a lot better than Fable 1. 

If he played Fable 2 and didn't like it and didn't want to play it, I'd understand, I guess.


----------



## Korbain (Nov 6, 2008)

got it yesterday! haven't installed it yet! i'm still trying to finish far cry 2 lol but i'm about to crack and just start playing it!! i must!!


----------



## neon_black88 (Nov 6, 2008)

Naren said:


> But you've played the game. He hasn't.
> 
> I personally love Fable 2. I prefer Fallout 3, but I think Fable 2 is a great game. And, as everyone's opinions differ, I think Fable 2 is a lot better than Fable 1.
> 
> If he played Fable 2 and didn't like it and didn't want to play it, I'd understand, I guess.



I have played it. I picked it up, played it for a week, got 3/4ths into the story. Returned it for Fallout 3. I was planning on getting Fable 2 again, when I had the money, but Fallout 3 just completely filled my RPG desires. Fable 2 was a good game, it just wasn't fantastic. 

The main gripes I had with it were that there was no armour in the game, which sucks cause I really liked the art style of the armour in Fable 1. It also made loot boring because there wasn't a very big variety of treasure you could find, just endless amounts of potions. And it didnt have much replay value for me, because there wasnt many interesting side-quests, but that comes down to it more being an adventure-rpg not RPG. Also It was WAY too easy, I never died in the time I was playing it *a single time.*

I still really enjoyed it. Ill probably pick it up again when it drops in price. But right now any time I spend playing Fable could be time spent playing Fallout.


----------



## hmmm_de_hum (Nov 6, 2008)

Fallout is currently consuming my study time here at uni...i have been spending far too much time on it for my own good. It really is insanely addictive......kind of like psycho or jet  Didnt they have to change the names of the drugs as they originally used real drug names?


----------



## neon_black88 (Nov 6, 2008)

hmmm_de_hum said:


> Fallout is currently consuming my study time here at uni...i have been spending far too much time on it for my own good. It really is insanely addictive......kind of like psycho or jet  Didnt they have to change the names of the drugs as they originally used real drug names?



I think psycho and jet were always called that, I think the only thing that got changed was "morphine" to "stimpacks". At least, thats what it said in the reclassification documentation. Pretty stupid thing to have to do, bot not as big a deal as people made it out to be IMO.


----------



## Naren (Nov 6, 2008)

neon_black88 said:


> I think psycho and jet were always called that, I think the only thing that got changed was "morphine" to "stimpacks". At least, thats what it said in the reclassification documentation. Pretty stupid thing to have to do, bot not as big a deal as people made it out to be IMO.



Yeah. There were no real world drugs in Fallout or Fallout 2. I think that they had changed Stimpacks to Morphine (like you mentioned) and then they changed them back to Stimpacks (which was the term used in the original 2 games).

So, I'm kind of glad they changed the drug names back to the original names... but the whole case with the Australian government is just ridiculous. 



neon_black88 said:


> I have played it. I picked it up, played it for a week, got 3/4ths into the story. Returned it for Fallout 3. I was planning on getting Fable 2 again, when I had the money, but Fallout 3 just completely filled my RPG desires. Fable 2 was a good game, it just wasn't fantastic.



Ah, I see. I didn't know that. I assumed from your post that you hadn't played the game yet. 

I totally agree with you that it was too easy. In actual gameplay, I never died once in the game. I did die once, but that was when I was level 2 and I just started randomly attacking people in the capitol. I killed a few civilians and then a bunch of guards came and I got killed (since I was only level 2)... but the next time I tried that, I actually managed to kill everyone who came for me.


----------



## sakeido (Nov 6, 2008)

My plan is to play Fallout until I get tired of it, which will take me right up until the end of school. I'll have to take a week or two off to play Gears of War 2, then get back into it.. then I move on to Fable 2 for awhile, then I go back and finish Dead Space since I'm already about halfway done, then I need to pick up Mirror's Edge if the reviews are good and play that. Somewhere in there I need to find time to play Left 4 Dead as well. Far Cry 2 might get finished as well, but I just didn't find it as compelling as some of the other games coming out right now. 

It is really unfair how many good games are coming out right now.


----------



## HighGain510 (Nov 6, 2008)

neon_black88 said:


> I have played it. I picked it up, played it for a week, got 3/4ths into the story. Returned it for Fallout 3. I was planning on getting Fable 2 again, when I had the money, but Fallout 3 just completely filled my RPG desires. Fable 2 was a good game, it just wasn't fantastic.
> 
> The main gripes I had with it were that there was no armour in the game, which sucks cause I really liked the art style of the armour in Fable 1. It also made loot boring because there wasn't a very big variety of treasure you could find, just endless amounts of potions. And it didnt have much replay value for me, because there wasnt many interesting side-quests, but that comes down to it more being an adventure-rpg not RPG. Also It was WAY too easy, I never died in the time I was playing it *a single time.*
> 
> I still really enjoyed it. Ill probably pick it up again when it drops in price. But right now any time I spend playing Fable could be time spent playing Fallout.




That is just about the same issue I had with the game. I felt it was too easy to beat (and I completed just about all of the side quests, only ones left are the ones that just repeat "save villagers" or "kidnap these people" etc.) and I didn't feel it was challenging AT ALL throughout the game.  There was not enough to keep me into it for more than a few weeks, I don't see much point in it when there isn't much replay value to it. I was disappointed with it overall, though it was a good game but had higher hopes for it.

That said, I am REALLY enjoying Fallout 3!  Pretty cool game, although I haven't played 1 or 2 so this is my first experience with the series and I can't say I'm surprised with all the other comments in this thread. I dig it so far!


----------



## Nick (Nov 6, 2008)

seriously dated as fallout 2 is you need to get hold of it and play it. Best RPG ever imo. fallout 3 is coming in as a close second at the moment but im thinking it will surpass it once i get my character leveled up some more.

Ive really not had much of a chance to play this properly but ive allready got a mini gun and a flamer so im going to level up big guns and go and blast some fools for fun.


----------



## Eric (Nov 6, 2008)

Same here.... if I turn on Fable again it will probably give me a few million dollars... but Fallout is far too addictive right now... I don't seem to be getting tired of blowing heads off raiders... Fable just looks waaaaaaay to cartoonesque compared to Fallout.


----------



## sakeido (Nov 6, 2008)

I need to get me one of these Power Fists


----------



## neon_black88 (Nov 6, 2008)

I've got one! You know whats strange, I came across recon armour and steel armour a couple of days ago, and so far thats the ONLY place ive ever come across it, im not sure if steel is superior to combat armour (what I'm using) because my combat armour is almost fully repaired and the steel is low, and I cant repair it cause I havent found a single duplicate. Same with the recon armour.

I really hope they do expansions for this like they did for oblivion, I could play this game forever if they just kept adding content.


----------



## Eric (Nov 6, 2008)

sakeido said:


> I need to get me one of these Power Fists






That kicks ass.

I just turned it off and that clip made me turn it right back on.


----------



## Naren (Nov 6, 2008)

sakeido said:


> I need to get me one of these Power Fists




I had a few of those in my inventory, but I never used them. My unarmed skill is only like 18 or 19, so it probably wouldn't be that great (my small guns skill is around 78), but I wish I would have tried it.  That looks like fun.


----------



## Korbain (Nov 7, 2008)

played it last night, only wanted to have a quick go, that turned into 4 hours and i was up till like 3:30am playing it hahaha. The games fucking awsome! I'm still pretty early into it, i've been more exploring, i'm just doing some of the megaton (is that the name of the city thing?) missions, going after some girls family to see if they're getting her letters or some shit. Haven't had time to play it today, but i think its time for me to go back and play now!!


----------



## Bound (Nov 7, 2008)

Naren said:


> I had a few of those in my inventory, but I never used them. My unarmed skill is only like 18 or 19, so it probably wouldn't be that great (my small guns skill is around 78), but I wish I would have tried it.  That looks like fun.



These are a lot of fun with the 'Bloody Mess' perk


----------



## sakeido (Nov 7, 2008)

Just got a set of Reilly's Ranger armor.. that was a cool quest, I was rolling through that building sneaking like a ninja.. with an extraordinarily loud rifle.. but Super Mutants apparently are almost totally deaf. But then I lost one of them, Butcher, because he ran right into a Master with a minigun at the end. The quest still completed fine, but do I get a better bonus if I get all three of them out alive?

Also, where can I find a sniper rifle?


----------



## thebhef (Nov 7, 2008)

The guy at the top of tenpenny tower has one, also, there's a guy in Minefield when you're doing Moira's survival guide tests.


----------



## Naren (Nov 7, 2008)

sakeido said:


> Also, where can I find a sniper rifle?



If you take the quest from the guy in The Ninth Level (the bar upstairs in the Ghoul "Underground" city) to kill ghoul haters, he gives you a sniper rifle and some ammo for it.


----------



## Nick (Nov 7, 2008)

Korbain said:


> played it last night, only wanted to have a quick go, that turned into 4 hours and i was up till like 3:30am playing it hahaha. The games fucking awsome! I'm still pretty early into it, i've been more exploring, i'm just doing some of the megaton (is that the name of the city thing?) missions, going after some girls family to see if they're getting her letters or some shit. Haven't had time to play it today, but i think its time for me to go back and play now!!




does anyone know where to find 'the family' in this mission? i hunted around the area there supposed to be at day and night and couldnt find anyone but random raiders. Also i need to find her brother anyone know anything about how to do that?


----------



## st2012 (Nov 7, 2008)

The sniper rifle is complete destruction


----------



## Nick (Nov 7, 2008)

Naren said:


> If you take the quest from the guy in The Ninth Level (the bar upstairs in the Ghoul "Underground" city) to kill ghoul haters, he gives you a sniper rifle and some ammo for it.



or go to minefield there is a sniper in a tower you can sneak up to about 100m from him then take a pot shot at him with a hunting rifle and if you catch him unawares it should critical him and kill him with 1 shot. he drops his rifle and if he hasnt seen you all his ammo is lying around 2!


----------



## st2012 (Nov 7, 2008)

The family are a bitch to find. Get to the underground subway (cant remember the name, you'll pass some ghouls.) And drop down to a lower level subway. Keep following it around and you'll eventually hit the family's hideout. Took me fucking forever to find.

EDIT: It's Seneca station. Pass the ghouls and go down a manhole in the back.


----------



## Nick (Nov 7, 2008)

cheers '2night they dine in hell!!'

lol


----------



## HighGain510 (Nov 7, 2008)

Man I don't know if I'm just missing out on something but I keep dying out in the wastelands. Is there a trick or group of things that I'm missing to survive outside? These big wolf things pwn'd the crap out of me (got attacked by 2, killed them using all my big weapons and most of my stimpacks and then a third snuck up on me and took me out!) so I'm not sure if I'm not using the right weapons or what? If it ruins anything for anyone else, please put your thoughts in spoiler tags guys, I've seen a few people point out parts of the plot that might be spoilers for some!


----------



## sakeido (Nov 7, 2008)

Personally I never fire a shot out of VATS unless the guy I'm shooting at has only one or two bars of life left. I sneak everywhere and put extra points into my perception so my compass will spot bad guys a long ways out because usually I can't actually see a bad guy until it is too late and I've aggro'd 2 or 3 

edit: also, early on, I'd recommend dumping a lot of points into small guns. It takes awhile to find any big ones and then you eventually get access to a perk that will give you an extra 15 points of big guns skill per level and that would make up any shortcomings in that skill you had.


----------



## HighGain510 (Nov 7, 2008)

sakeido said:


> Personally I never fire a shot out of VATS unless the guy I'm shooting at has only one or two bars of life left. I sneak everywhere and put extra points into my perception so my compass will spot bad guys a long ways out because usually I can't actually see a bad guy until it is too late and I've aggro'd 2 or 3
> 
> edit: also, early on, I'd recommend dumping a lot of points into small guns. It takes awhile to find any big ones and then you eventually get access to a perk that will give you an extra 15 points of big guns skill per level and that would make up any shortcomings in that skill you had.



Yeah I use VATS for everything.  I didn't realize perception would help with that, might be a good idea. Are you able to swap your stats around or are they permanent after you leave 101 and set them up?


----------



## sakeido (Nov 7, 2008)

HighGain510 said:


> Yeah I use VATS for everything.  I didn't realize perception would help with that, might be a good idea. Are you able to swap your stats around or are they permanent after you leave 101 and set them up?



Permanent, unless you take the intense training perk or find a bobblehead.. but the bobbleheads are only +1 for each stat


----------



## HighGain510 (Nov 7, 2008)

Are there any decent XP enemies that you can fight without risking your life?   Those things (looked like a werewolf or something!) completely molested my guy! I hit them with two grenades and they still weren't dead!


----------



## sakeido (Nov 7, 2008)

Anything you can handle is a good enemy to fight. It sounds like you are up against Yao Gais or something, these big monstrous bears. What part of the wasteland are you in? 
The best way to get experience though is to complete side quests, for sure.


----------



## neon_black88 (Nov 7, 2008)

HighGain510 said:


> Man I don't know if I'm just missing out on something but I keep dying out in the wastelands. Is there a trick or group of things that I'm missing to survive outside? These big wolf things pwn'd the crap out of me (got attacked by 2, killed them using all my big weapons and most of my stimpacks and then a third snuck up on me and took me out!) so I'm not sure if I'm not using the right weapons or what? If it ruins anything for anyone else, please put your thoughts in spoiler tags guys, I've seen a few people point out parts of the plot that might be spoilers for some!



Yeah those wolf things can absolutley own you at times. I save before any encounter with them, they take a hell of alot of hit points off you when they hit, and they're usually in pairs.

I use a combat shotgun on them with vats, when they get close enough for me to get a 95% chance of hitting their head. Usualy the last of the three shots will at least cripple it so I can move back and take more shots.


----------



## Naren (Nov 7, 2008)

Nick said:


> does anyone know where to find 'the family' in this mission? i hunted around the area there supposed to be at day and night and couldnt find anyone but random raiders. Also i need to find her brother anyone know anything about how to do that?



Yeah, I did that mission last week. The dude tells you three places that Ian could be: the outdoor movie theater, this one dude's hideout, and North Seneca station.

The family headquarters is in North Seneca Station... or rather, BELOW it. If you don't know where the station is, it's north of Arefu in this little tiny area with a few buildings and a subway station in the middle.



neon_black88 said:


> Yeah those wolf things can absolutley own you at times. I save before any encounter with them, they take a hell of alot of hit points off you when they hit, and they're usually in pairs.



They can be pretty tough, so I usually just use my most powerful weapons on them and they aren't that bad. But after this one mission that used up almost all my ammo, I only had my weakest weapons and I got attacked by 2 or 3 of them. I won, but my health was almost gone afterwards.



neon_black88 said:


> I use a combat shotgun on them with vats, when they get close enough for me to get a 95% chance of hitting their head. Usualy the last of the three shots will at least cripple it so I can move back and take more shots.



 That's the main way I do it too. I usually carry about 10-15 weapons, but my combat shotgun is my main weapon and I almost always use VATS when I'm close to get 95% or better at their head.

In my case, I usually can kill most enemies in 1 shot. If not, I just shoot them one more time outside of VATS and that kills them off.


----------



## Xaios (Nov 8, 2008)

Actually, I do have one question I really want answered.

Does 'Harold' make a cameo?


----------



## lefty robb (Nov 8, 2008)

OK, so I bought the 360 and this game on Monday, and its some serious fucking crack. I LOVE this game. I'm at level 9.4 or so now, I haven't been doing to many quests, just running all around exploring. The Combat Shotgun is pure win and my favorite gun, its almost broken, I usually just duck and hide, wait for enemy's to come very close, I may take a hit or 2, no biggie, I VATS there heads and just make bloody messes out of them almost every time with one shot, Even works on Robots in 1 or 2 shots, Super mutants maybe 2 or 3 shots. The Grenades are great too, I suggest stocking up on them, I came across a pack of like 6 Raiders and pwned them all with 2 'nades, I probably gained 1/4 level just from that.


----------



## Nick (Nov 8, 2008)

i plan on living this game over the weekend along with seriously blasting my vht as i have an empty house w00t


----------



## noodleplugerine (Nov 8, 2008)

lefty robb said:


> OK, so I bought the 360 and this game on Monday, and its some serious fucking crack. I LOVE this game. I'm at level 9.4 or so now, I haven't been doing to many quests, just running all around exploring. The Combat Shotgun is pure win and my favorite gun, its almost broken, I usually just duck and hide, wait for enemy's to come very close, I may take a hit or 2, no biggie, I VATS there heads and just make bloody messes out of them almost every time with one shot, Even works on Robots in 1 or 2 shots, Super mutants maybe 2 or 3 shots. The Grenades are great too, I suggest stocking up on them, I came across a pack of like 6 Raiders and pwned them all with 2 'nades, I probably gained 1/4 level just from that.



Go to the Capital Building north east of Lincoln Memorial. There's a massive fight between Talon mercs and Super Mutants, 40% or so of the Talons are using combat shotguns, it's like a massive combat shotgun repair ground


----------



## Elysian (Nov 8, 2008)

i suck so hard at this game, but i continue playing  i'm not very far into it, i've only played a couple of times, just did the get 600 rad thing for moira...


----------



## ZeroSignal (Nov 8, 2008)

Elysian said:


> i suck so hard at this game, but i continue playing  i'm not very far into it, i've only played a couple of times, just did the get 600 rad thing for moira...



Yeah, that's the easiest quest ever!  Just drink the water beside the bomb in Megaton.

I love how this game works! I found Dogmeat and I nearly have all the parts for the Shishki-sword.  Although I've been leaving Dogmeat in the house in Megaton because I was doing the Minefield mission and I didn't want to blow the poor bugger up.


----------



## lefty robb (Nov 8, 2008)

I found Dogmeat too but I could never get him to follow me.


----------



## HamBungler (Nov 8, 2008)

Xaios said:


> Actually, I do have one question I really want answered.
> 
> Does 'Harold' make a cameo?



Yes, yes he does


----------



## ZeroSignal (Nov 8, 2008)

lefty robb said:


> I found Dogmeat too but I could never get him to follow me.



I dunno. I was just nice to him and chose the "hey, why don't you come with me?" option and that seemed to do the trick.


----------



## Xaios (Nov 8, 2008)

HamBungler said:


> Yes, yes he does



Okay fuck it, now I NEED to buy this game.


----------



## Anthony (Nov 8, 2008)

Okay, you fuckers convinced me, I'm getting this soon.


----------



## Metalman (Nov 9, 2008)

This game is absolutely amazing!! I love it!


----------



## HighGain510 (Nov 9, 2008)

Man I suck at this game!  It seems like for the maybe hour or so a day I get to sit down with it I either walk into a firefight and get trashed or try to sneak something from a drawer and get caught somehow (no one is in the room, but then I hear someone go "oh you shouldn't have done that!" and when I walk outside people attack me! ).  I might start over from the beginning and see if maybe changing my perks might help or something....


----------



## Elysian (Nov 9, 2008)

HighGain510 said:


> Man I suck at this game!  It seems like for the maybe hour or so a day I get to sit down with it I either walk into a firefight and get trashed or try to sneak something from a drawer and get caught somehow (no one is in the room, but then I hear someone go "oh you shouldn't have done that!" and when I walk outside people attack me! ).  I might start over from the beginning and see if maybe changing my perks might help or something....



i teamed up with jericho and killed everyone in megaton city...


----------



## ZeroSignal (Nov 9, 2008)

HighGain510 said:


> Man I suck at this game!  It seems like for the maybe hour or so a day I get to sit down with it I either walk into a firefight and get trashed or try to sneak something from a drawer and get caught somehow (no one is in the room, but then I hear someone go "oh you shouldn't have done that!" and when I walk outside people attack me! ).  I might start over from the beginning and see if maybe changing my perks might help or something....



Try and avoid firefights that you can't win. Don't over rely on the V.A.T.S. and don't try and steal unless your sneak skill is really high. As a rule I don't touch any objects marked red.  Also, my medicine skill is about 46 or so so my stimpacks heal about +55hp, which is really handy cos I've barely had to use any of them and I've got 30 in my pack at the moment and I didn't have to buy a single one.


----------



## ZeroSignal (Nov 9, 2008)

Elysian said:


> i teamed up with jericho and killed everyone in megaton city...



I'm playing the nice guy and it seems to be working out really well for me. My cousins are playing the same game being the bad guys and aren't doing very well.


----------



## Nick (Nov 9, 2008)

HighGain510 said:


> Man I suck at this game!  It seems like for the maybe hour or so a day I get to sit down with it I either walk into a firefight and get trashed or try to sneak something from a drawer and get caught somehow (no one is in the room, but then I hear someone go "oh you shouldn't have done that!" and when I walk outside people attack me! ).  I might start over from the beginning and see if maybe changing my perks might help or something....



try taking luck down to 1 and charisma down to 2 and use all the spare points on strength agility intelligence etc.

Your character will effectivly be Schwartzeneger in his hay day but you can level up speech to get to bruce willis levels!

ive never actually been killed in a firefight and i just jumped into the middle of 3 raiders all with rocket launchers fighting 3 super mutants with mini guns and killed them all


----------



## Elysian (Nov 9, 2008)

ZeroSignal said:


> I'm playing the nice guy and it seems to be working out really well for me. My cousins are playing the same game being the bad guys and aren't doing very well.



my brother is playing the nice guy, he's a bit further than i am in the game...


----------



## ZeroSignal (Nov 9, 2008)

Nick said:


> ive never actually been killed in a firefight and i just jumped into the middle of 3 raiders all with rocket launchers fighting 3 super mutants with mini guns and killed them all



How the...?


----------



## Nick (Nov 9, 2008)

i seriously dont think this games hard at all. Its all about the character set up. i know from fallout 2 that things like luck and charisma make a marginal amount of difference and where you might fall down in some areas with charisma being low and not being able to charm/trick people, the option is usally there to intimidate them strength/intelligence.

also stealing stuff generally doesnt work well unless your totally alone with no1 anywhere near you.

I saved it earlier and killed everyone in rivet city without taking a stimpack till i got to the guy that asks you to find the android because he and one of his guards cant die because they are main characters.


----------



## lefty robb (Nov 9, 2008)

I cranked my repair up to 100, I was sick of everything braking and paying like 600 caps to fix it all each time and I also got the strong back perk, really good. Finally got a minigun, that thing rocks, I mowed down like 6 Ghouls including a glowing one all at once. I don't fear super mutants anymore either, I was ambushed out of the Comic Publishers by like 4 or 5 of em', meh, combat shotgun FTW. Its definatly not a hard game, but very time consuming and detailed. All I need to do is find some really good armor and I'm set.

*edit* w00t Tesla Power armor set, plus power armor training!!


----------



## estabon37 (Nov 9, 2008)

Just stick with it. The "tactic" in this game, like Fallouts 1 and 2, is to specialise and then exploit those specialties. Lowering Luck and Charisma in favour of Strength will work only if you play the game as if you are Arnie. Personally, I lowered my Strength in favour of Luck and Agility. I can pull off a large sequence in VATS that often ends in several Critical Hits because of my Luck value. I've only chosen Perks that directly affect my preferred SPECIAL skills because becoming badass at one tactic (I can sneak ANYWHERE and steal ANYTHING) takes you so much further than being able to do a little bit of everything (if I get into close combat I'm fucked).

The idea here is to beat the game with my current setup, then play a COMPLETELY DIFFERENT CHARACTER afterwards. The Strength character sounds fun really.


----------



## Naren (Nov 9, 2008)

ZeroSignal said:


> Try and avoid firefights that you can't win. Don't over rely on the V.A.T.S. and don't try and steal unless your sneak skill is really high. As a rule I don't touch any objects marked red.  Also, my medicine skill is about 46 or so so my stimpacks heal about +55hp, which is really handy cos I've barely had to use any of them and I've got 30 in my pack at the moment and I didn't have to buy a single one.



I steal EVERYTHING and I've never once been caught. Of course, sneak is one of my 3 main skills and I have it up to like 70 or so (I have small guns up to 92 right now and speech up to around 67 or so). 

Just for fun, yesterday I killed everyone in the Ghoul Underground and then went to Rivet City and killed everyone in the Market, but two of the guys just kept coming back to life. That was annoying. That was one of the things about Oblivion that I didn't like. In Morrowind, if you killed a character essential to the story, it would say "You have destroyed the thread of fate. Either re-load your game from a previous point or continue in the doomed world you have created." Then, after that, I went to Tenpenny Tower and killed every single resident and guard there with my flame thrower.

I didn't save though. If I did, I wouldn't have any of the sellers I use to sell items for money and a ton of people who offer quests would be gone...


----------



## st2012 (Nov 10, 2008)

Dude, dont get me started on Morrowind. Best game ever...


----------



## Naren (Nov 10, 2008)

st2012 said:


> Dude, dont get me started on Morrowind. Best game ever...



 Number one best game of all time.


----------



## Stengah_2012 (Nov 10, 2008)

Has anyone created multiple characters yet? I've got one guy for sneaking/stealing, one guy for energy weapons/power armor (Iron Man!) and one guy that I've erased a few towns with (Tenpenny, Big Town, Oasis,) and have made into a slaver. 

Being a slaver is fun, by the way. Evil, yes, but also incredibly gratifying.


----------



## Nick (Nov 10, 2008)

estabon37 said:


> Just stick with it. The "tactic" in this game, like Fallouts 1 and 2, is to specialise and then exploit those specialties. Lowering Luck and Charisma in favour of Strength will work only if you play the game as if you are Arnie. Personally, I lowered my Strength in favour of Luck and Agility. I can pull off a large sequence in VATS that often ends in several Critical Hits because of my Luck value. I've only chosen Perks that directly affect my preferred SPECIAL skills because becoming badass at one tactic (I can sneak ANYWHERE and steal ANYTHING) takes you so much further than being able to do a little bit of everything (if I get into close combat I'm fucked).
> 
> The idea here is to beat the game with my current setup, then play a COMPLETELY DIFFERENT CHARACTER afterwards. The Strength character sounds fun really.




to be fair i get criticals all the time probably 75% of my attacks cause criticals because my stats give me loads of AP and so i always use vats and just about never miss. Seriously luck has very little effect in this game just the same as fallout 2 and 1. If anything low luck means i get encounters with enemies packing serious heat which is GOOD because i get all their gear after i finish dismembering them.


----------



## HamBungler (Nov 10, 2008)

Nick said:


> to be fair i get criticals all the time probably 75% of my attacks cause criticals because my stats give me loads of AP and so i always use vats and just about never miss. Seriously luck has very little effect in this game just the same as fallout 2 and 1. If anything low luck means i get encounters with enemies packing serious heat which is GOOD because i get all their gear after i finish dismembering them.



Are you kidding? Luck was extremely important in the last 2 Fallouts!  It was behind finding most of the cool stuff in those games, so I always kept it semi-high. Plus, anything doing with chance (forcing locks, getting headshots/criticals, contents of some containers, etc.) are heavily influenced by luck. Basically, if you have either of the extremes of luck you're bound to have a very interesting experience with Fallout.


----------



## Nick (Nov 10, 2008)

well like i say i get criticals constantly in fallout 3. 

i played fallout 2 to death and tried it with luck high and low and there was no real change to the gaming experience other than my character was a damn sight better at everything when i had luck at 1.


----------



## Makelele (Nov 10, 2008)

Nick said:


> i played fallout 2 to death and tried it with luck high and low and there was no real change to the gaming experience other than my character was a damn sight better at everything when i had luck at 1.



Actually, you probably missed a lot of cool special encounters, and ended up getting those not so fun special encounters (mad exploding brahmin, the Pariah dog, the radioactive goo dump filled with geckos etc...). That's what usually happens with luck at 1 in Fallout 2.


----------



## Bound (Nov 10, 2008)

Stengah_2012 said:


> Has anyone created multiple characters yet? I've got one guy for sneaking/stealing, one guy for energy weapons/power armor (Iron Man!) and one guy that I've erased a few towns with (Tenpenny, Big Town, Oasis,) and have made into a slaver.
> 
> Being a slaver is fun, by the way. Evil, yes, but also incredibly gratifying.




I ran out of Mesmotron ammo I tried to erase everyone!


----------



## Nick (Nov 10, 2008)

Makelele said:


> Actually, you probably missed a lot of cool special encounters, and ended up getting those not so fun special encounters (mad exploding brahmin, the Pariah dog, the radioactive goo dump filled with geckos etc...). That's what usually happens with luck at 1 in Fallout 2.



seriously, i didnt get them any more or less than my other characters with higher luck or my friends characters who were usually balanced.


----------



## Nick (Nov 11, 2008)

me and star paladin cross went into the main slaver town today to help the kids and slaughtered quite a few. i told her to use ranged combat cos i was going wild with a flamethrower and she killed a guy picked up his minigun and started blazing at the rest of them. 

AI in this game = god like


----------



## Zepp88 (Nov 11, 2008)

Star Paladin Cross died in our first fight with the Enclave, she sucked


----------



## Nick (Nov 11, 2008)

shes done pretty well with me. she regains 100&#37; health as soon as a fight is over. you just need to go wild and kill everyone. I also like to use her as a pack mule! Shes pretty usefull for carrying all the stuff you cant pick up cos youd be overencumbered. Only problem is you cant really endulge in evil shit without her complaining.


----------



## lefty robb (Nov 11, 2008)

My buddy got Fallout 3 for the PC, but he stopped playing fairly early on for Left4Dead, which he says is a far better game, anyone play those demo's yet?


----------



## Naren (Nov 11, 2008)

Nick said:


> me and star paladin cross went into the main slaver town today to help the kids and slaughtered quite a few. i told her to use ranged combat cos i was going wild with a flamethrower and she killed a guy picked up his minigun and started blazing at the rest of them.
> 
> AI in this game = god like



I have never had anyone join me. I'm always either too good or too evil. I don't even know who Star Paladin Cross is or where you'd find her.

But I single-handedly killed everyone in Paradise Falls with a flame thrower and a combat shotgun (after I ran out of fuel).

Do not read the spoiler below unless you're near the end of the game or have beaten the game, because it really is a spoiler. 



Spoiler



My speech ability is at 90 and I convinced President Eden to kill himself and destroy the Enclave when he was in the middle of trying to convince me to do what he wanted. It was awesome because he was suddenly like "Yes... You... are right." and he got all his robots to protect me from the Enclave soldiers. They were shooting lasers and flames and missiles, just annihilating Enclave soldiers. And once I got outside, he blew the entire base apart with rubble raining down from the heavens.


----------



## Nick (Nov 13, 2008)

i found her in the brotherhood headquarters she approaches you and asks to help you in your travels. deffinetly worth having cos she is a total beast.

i can see left for dead being entertaining but deffinetly nothing on this game. Iv not been addicted to a computer game for a long time but im totally hooked on fallout.


----------



## Naren (Nov 13, 2008)

I beat Fallout 3 yesterday, but I've still only visited about 30% of the map. 



Nick said:


> i found her in the brotherhood headquarters she approaches you and asks to help you in your travels. deffinetly worth having cos she is a total beast.



 I assume you have to have good karma for her to approach you, because I've spent a lot of time everywhere in the Citadel and no one has ever approached me.


----------



## Zepp88 (Nov 13, 2008)

Naren said:


> I beat Fallout 3 yesterday, but I've still only visited about 30% of the map.
> 
> 
> 
> I assume you have to have good karma for her to approach you, because I've spent a lot of time everywhere in the Citadel and no one has ever approached me.



She served as nothing but a meat shield for me  I always hate having a party with me they always get in the way. So as soon as I decide to make some cars blow up to kill some of the Enclave guess where she's at? BOOOOOOOOOOOOMMM Thanks for the repair materials and ammo meat shield lady.


----------



## Naren (Nov 13, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> She served as nothing but a meat shield for me  I always hate having a party with me they always get in the way. So as soon as I decide to make some cars blow up to kill some of the Enclave guess where she's at? BOOOOOOOOOOOOMMM Thanks for the repair materials and ammo meat shield lady.



Well, as I said, I beat the game...

but I've never had anyone join my party. Jericho wouldn't join my party because I was too much of a goody-two-shoes. Fawkes wouldn't join my party because I was too evil. This one dude whose name I don't remember also wouldn't join my party because I was too evil.

I just want someone to follow me around so that I can sit back and watch them get slaughtered after helping me kill some enemies...

...cuz I'm evil...

[action=Naren]likes meat shields.[/action]

... On second thought, maybe that's why no one wants to join my party... because I look like Satan.


----------



## Zepp88 (Nov 13, 2008)

Hey, do you know where I can find a Fat Man and a supply of Mini Nukes? I have a Fat Man that needs to be repaired and I'm out of Mini Nukes...and I don't see them around much. I imagine I can get them at the Citadel, but I haven't gotten permission yet to see.

I think before I fight the Enclave I'm going to eliminate this Talon problem.


----------



## Naren (Nov 13, 2008)

Mini nukes are expensive. About 300-400 caps per nuke.  I used to have a fat man with about 12 mini nukes. I can't remember where I found all the nukes. I remember that I found about 2 or 3 of them before I got the fat man and I got like 6 mini nukes with the fat man and I found the rest somewhere else.

Definitely an awesome weapon. I would just burst out laughing every time I used it. I was walking along down the street when 4 mercenaries hired to assassinate me came running my way, swinging automatic rifles. I pulled out the fat man, fired, and it landed right in between them and bam. Killed all of them in under a second. I scavanged their bodies for stuff worth money.

Wish I had another fat man... with some mini nukes...

(I know where you can pay for mini nukes, but like I said. They cost around 350 caps for just one of them)


----------



## Zepp88 (Nov 13, 2008)

Damn that's a lot of caps


----------



## Nick (Nov 13, 2008)

Naren said:


> I beat Fallout 3 yesterday, but I've still only visited about 30% of the map.
> 
> 
> 
> I assume you have to have good karma for her to approach you, because I've spent a lot of time everywhere in the Citadel and no one has ever approached me.



Yeah my guys a 'defender of the wasteland' which i think you may need to get her. i think you might need good karma with a lot of bad guy kills to get her interested. worth doing IMO as the AI for NPC's is pretty good from what ive seen from her. Only problem ive found is that shes not one for sneeking and tends to wade in with a super sledge when you are trying to snipe enimies 

i got the gatling laser and some tesla armour last night its brutal.

the fatboy is great fun but like you guys say ammo is scarce.

Fawkes wouldnt join me because i was 2 good i think you must need neutral karma to get him on side

is it true that the max level is 20?


----------



## Naren (Nov 13, 2008)

Eh, I probably don't really need her. Out of just fun and curiosity, I single-handedly massacred everyone in 4 of the major cities in the game (but didn't save). At my current condition, I can pretty much handle anything. 

The only enemies I really have trouble with are DeathClaws. Those things are fucking crazy. Enclave soldiers can be annoying, but I have the 10&#37; extra damage resistance perk, the adamantium skeleton perk, the perk that gives you 20% more healing from stimpacks, and a set of Lyons Pride power armor and power helment at a condition of 100%. So, even the Enclave guys don't really pose much of a threat.



Spoiler



And since I convinced President Eden to destroy the Enclave and himself, I don't see Enclave soldiers practically anywhere anymore with the exception of the last mission in the game.


----------



## Nick (Nov 13, 2008)

i find the enclave guys pretty easy to kill even when i have normal power armour.

the sniper perk just lets you blast heads off from range so nothing really stands much of a chance. 

ive yet to encounter a deathclaw but when i do i intend to get the missle launcher out and deal with it from range. short of that it will get BBQ'd if it makes the mistake of getting 2 close. my friend tells me they are hard as fuck though.


----------



## Naren (Nov 13, 2008)

Nick said:


> i find the enclave guys pretty easy to kill even when i have normal power armour.



They get tougher when you have like 30 or 40 of them all trying to kill you at once.  Yesterday I very easily took 5 of them on at close range and killed them all without my health lowering too much.

But, yeah, one on one, they aren't hard at all.



Nick said:


> ive yet to encounter a deathclaw but when i do i intend to get the missle launcher out and deal with it from range. short of that it will get BBQ'd if it makes the mistake of getting 2 close. my friend tells me they are hard as fuck though.



 You're in for a treat. I had heard someone complain about the Yao Guai being hard. But the first time I ran into a DeathClaw, I was thinking, "Ha. These Yao Guai are so fucking easy" and I had just killed a pack of about 4 or 5 of them. Then a Death Claw came running up at this incredibly high speed from the distance. I didn't know what it was until it got close enough that "Death Claw" was displayed, but I was shooting at it while backing up. Suddenly it reaches me and claws at me, taking away about 25% of my health. Then it slashes me again, taking another 25% of my health. I'm still shooting at it and using stimpacks and then it slashes me several times really fast and I fall over dead.

I gained a ton of levels since then and I can kind of deal with them now... but they're still hard as fuck.


----------



## Nick (Nov 13, 2008)

mental note: anything coming at me fast from distance gets mini nuked!

are they hard to kill? does it take multiple blasts to the face with the combat shotgun?


----------



## HamBungler (Nov 13, 2008)

Apparently you can find an experimental MIRV that fires 8 mini-nukes at once.

Must.....find.....


----------



## ZeroSignal (Nov 13, 2008)

Deathclaws aren't _too_ hard, but they're not easy either. 1 Missile and 3 seconds of flamer will kill them. They're supposed to be weak against fire because that's their weakness in all the other games. Although, I really wouldn't use the Shishkebab on them.


----------



## lefty robb (Nov 13, 2008)

Alien blaster will kill a Deathclaw in 2 shots most of the time, even better if your energy whep skill is higher.


----------



## noodleplugerine (Nov 13, 2008)

Anyone done the quest for Crowley yet?



Spoiler



I just took the keys and went to fort constantine, found the 51b power armour and launched a nuke... no idea where it went though haha.


----------



## Nick (Nov 14, 2008)

encountered my first deathclaw yesterday the flamer totally slaughtered it. I did blast half its health off with a minigun but the flamer was much better at killing it.

I also have fawkes with me now with a laser gatling gun he is a fucking beast.

star paladin cross dissappeared though??


----------



## wannabguitarist (Nov 14, 2008)

I just bought this today, haven't been able to start as I'm writing a paper (2,200/3,000 words complete!) but as soon as I get that done I'm ripping into this game.

I have to get myself a Live account too


----------



## Sepultorture (Nov 18, 2008)

beat the main quest today

lovin that power armour


----------



## Kryss (Nov 18, 2008)

just got this yesterday omfg it owns me. this might be one of the greatest games of all time. very well done it seems.


----------



## estabon37 (Nov 19, 2008)

Two major gripes so far:

I beat the main quest in 21.5 hours on my first character. Started again and I'm now 41 hours into the game.

Gripe 1: Short main quest. Don't get me wrong, I got lucky beating it in the time I did. But even if I'd struggled it would have only taken me about 25 hours.

Gripe 2: Level 20. Apparently that's the limit. I picked a sweet perk and literally yelled out "Level 21 here I come!". No. No level 21 for Josh.

Still pretty much the best game I've ever played. I just wish it kept the levelling and long main quest of Fallout 2.


----------



## Nick (Nov 19, 2008)

pretty much my only problem with it is the short main quest. I beat it with my character on level 16 dont know how long it took me probably 35 hrs but i did a good bit of running around doing other quests. I saved it just before completion so i can go back and do some other stuff.

i might play it again and get a different ending if there is one.

oh yeah and killing tenpenny and tossing his limbless corpse off his balcony was a deffinite highlight for me hahaha!


----------



## sethh (Nov 19, 2008)

finito, with sidequests and all. for me the game was about 60% pure genius and 40% pointlessness. the ideas and dialogue were definitely better in the first two... well cool anyway... now i don't have a reason to play video games for about another 5 years again kthnxbye


----------



## estabon37 (Nov 19, 2008)

Nick said:


> pretty much my only problem with it is the short main quest. I beat it with my character on level 16 dont know how long it took me probably 35 hrs but i did a good bit of running around doing other quests. I saved it just before completion so i can go back and do some other stuff.
> 
> i might play it again and get a different ending if there is one.
> 
> oh yeah and killing tenpenny and tossing his limbless corpse off his balcony was a deffinite highlight for me hahaha!



4 different endings - although not that much different from what I've gathered. Depending on how you've played the sidequests the game can apparently draw from 200 short videos updating you of the status of all the other important characters and places. EG: The state of Vault 101 could have several possible ending videos depending on what you did there.


----------



## JeddyH (Nov 20, 2008)

ive spent 14 hours wandering around doing side quests without touching the main quest....


----------



## Korbain (Nov 21, 2008)

this game has taken over my life lol


----------



## ZeroSignal (Nov 21, 2008)

Korbain said:


> this game has taken over my life lol



Same here, I'm starting to hate that game. 

Also, this is THE glitchiest game I've ever played. I know it's huge but the amounts of semi-fatal and fatal errors occurring during routine play is astounding. Anyone else find this? Like, LOADS of freezing and sound problem with the occasional video weirdness.


----------



## Zepp88 (Nov 21, 2008)

I haven't really had any glitchy problems with it, it's crashed on me once.

Right now, I'm working on eradicating Talon Company, those assholes need to die, and I suspect they have lots of goodies.


----------



## lefty robb (Nov 22, 2008)

well I got bored with it after about 60 hours and have now moved onto fable 2. The only thing I REALLY don't like about Fallout 3 is


Spoiler



the lack of scaled hardness, like once you hit about level 14 or 15 nothing scares you anymore (well maybe eccept Behemoths, but they are fairly easy too), you can just plow your way through anything, theres no real "bosses". Monsters stay the same if your level 10 or 20, you have bugs, humans (ie Raiders and stuff) Zombies (ghouls and glowing ones), and mutants/deathclaws/crabguys/bear things with a few variations there of. And the weapons get kind of boring too.



I dunno, maybe I played to much WoW/Diablo like games in my time or just have too short of an attention span, but for an RPG it just doesn't have the replay value like the aforementioned games do for me.

and yeah, like 3 or 4 times I had a bad glitch where I would get a weird kaleidoscope thing going on and I had to reset the x-box.


----------



## estabon37 (Nov 24, 2008)

I've had some major glitches as far a graphics on my xbox are concerned, and a couple times NPC's won't talk to each other that are supposed to in order for a quest to continue or finish. I just turned it off and on again - fixed.

I just pulled the difficulty up a notch to make up for my badass character. Getting a bit sick of seeing Giant Radscorpions though. Really, this has left me in the same position as Fallout 2 did: "Well, that was awesome. Now I just gotta wait a couple months and make a character that's NOTHING like this one was and play each quest as an EVIL BASTARD instead." The game's got plenty of replay value as long as you don't use the same frame of mind on your second time through.


----------



## Sepultorture (Nov 24, 2008)

got the graphical kaleidoscope crap and freezes, damnit, ohwell i beat the shit out of it and took it back to EB games and traded it towards mirrors edge, which is fun, not too bad story but it's gettin old fast


----------

